# Havin babies Now!!!!



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello 

Well i was at work when the oh phoned me to let me know shes in labour!!!!
So i have came home from work and found her in her box.
I think i have everything i have prepared a box for the kittens if she doesnt want them around when another is comming i have put a hot bottle in one half to keep some warmth in there.

The other half says the plug that i have been raving about looks like a ''pork sausage''.
And it has come away.

She is making high pitched squeels and seems to be getting contractions about every 5 mins maybe a bit closer.

Arghh ones out as i speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gotta go will keep u posted


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic - hope all goes well tonight. Will check for updates in the morning!!!:thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope evrything goes well:thumbup1: keep us updatedxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

wow - fantastic - live birthing - keep us updatedi'mexcited for you!


----------



## racheyrooney (Nov 8, 2008)

wow how exciting!!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww good luck hun,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, get a camera at the ready,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,


----------



## Cocobean (Dec 8, 2008)

It must be so exciting for you, fingers crossed everything goes well - look forward to seeing lots of pictures when you have time.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

F_A_N_T_A_S_T_I_C!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awwwww cant wait to see the pics! Good luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

[COLO*R="DarkOrchid"]*oh goodie, congratulations...can you tell her we are all waiting please.lol[/COLOR]


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh you must be so excited  I will definatly be checking back to see how things go!


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok 1st one out, eaten bits which is good, Just cleaning.

I am a bag of nearves making sure everything goes rite.

she is contently cleaning the little thing. 

Grabbed a piccy of the first.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW..........Congrats!! ((((hugs)))))


----------



## Cocobean (Dec 8, 2008)

Awww so cute!!!!

Well done mummy, you are doing great


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

aww how gorgeous!! -


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Dear Santa....


I do not mind having to wait for a christmas present but this year I want...

THAT ONE!!


(*sighs* if only!)


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Well we have two

2nd one born 9:29pm

i think the contractions have subsided just now so there gettin there chosen nipples.

Am i right in thinking it can be up to 1 hour between kittens????

The first two came really fast hoping for two more


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

woop  kittens lol xx

hope all goes smoothly for you and mummy :thumbup: xx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww that little one looks nice and chunky!


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's number 2


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Rosieragdoll said:


> Here's number 2


awww! ok not the best time to ask, but loving the blanket, where'd you get it?? xx


----------



## Cocobean (Dec 8, 2008)

they are both just so cute. It must be nice for mummy to have a small litter.

Hope all goes well for you. Congratulations


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww bless! Congratulations looking forward to more pics They look a nice chunky size


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> awww! ok not the best time to ask, but loving the blanket, where'd you get it?? xx


ok got a wee break.
OH looking after her.

I got the blanket from my sister (you tend to buy way too much for a baby)
Anyway i asked her for a few spare ones and i got this one and an orange one. There from IKEA. i think they were only about £3 each and they are quite large. They are in the childrens section.

Still waitin on the 3rd hopefully wont be long contractions are about 2 mins apart.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww bless mum xx Hopefully it won't be long & all her pain will be over & she can then get snuggly with her bubs xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulation!! they look so cute and good size too!:thumbup:


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

3rd one born at 11:04

4th is on its way OH is with her timing her

We are taking it in turns to kitten watch. i am having to take the kittens away from mum while she is contracting as the is telling me when her contractions are comming by putting her head on the blanket and meowing at me.

This is so exciting that i have knots in my stomach


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations so far, I hope all continues to go well! :thumbup:


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Number 3


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww bless xx Congratulations again to you & mummy xx


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Well number 4 was born at 12 

Dont know if there is any more will wait and see. She is still a bit fat and there has been no contractions for 25 mins but it was 1 1/2 hours between 2 &3 so will just wait to see. Have put all 4 in with mum just now so they can get some milk and cuddles.

Will get back to you all tomorrow see if we have more. Will keep you all posted. 
Thanks to everyone who has helped me with my pregnant cat questions.
Thanks for you support tonite 
Be aware i will be asking more when it comes to weening ect.
:thumbup:

Again THANK YOU:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks hunny xx

and congrats on the 4 beautiful bubs  xx


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! awww kitties are a good size!! 
cannot wait to see the update  hope mummy, you and OH can get some rest


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I had to come on here this morning to see how things were shaping up - well done and many congratulations on four gorgeous kitts! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

spid said:


> I had to come on here this morning to see how things were shaping up - well done and many congratulations on four gorgeous kitts! :thumbup::thumbup:


Me also. Congreatulations. And fantastic pics!!


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

UPDATE!!!!

well mum and kits are fine. Didn't think mum would be up with us this morning but she was straight through to the kitchen following me. (even though i put her food beside her.

Last nite i could tell the kits apart this morning i have no clue who is who???


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

congratulations on your new family so pleased that all went well..more pics please..when you get 5 mins.lol:thumbup:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

to you and mum on 4 beautiful and healthy babies:thumbup::thumbup:Great pics and thanks for sharing:thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations!!! 4 absolutely lovely little kitts. 
Thank you for finding the time to post the pictures and keep us updated on mum's progress. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I caught the start of this last night - and meant to hang arounnd but for some reason i kept losing my connection.

congratulations - to mum - The kitties look lovely btw.
regards
sue


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations, lovely pics, kitten look lovely and mum is stunning. xx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations!

Mum Rosie is sooooo gorgeous isn't she.. and how proud does she look of her babies! Well done xx:thumbup1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow mum is a beauty, congratulations on the little kittens, they look so tiny, thank you for posting pictures, keep us all updated, well done,xxxxxx .......


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

I just want to thank you all

I was in so much of a panic last nite. I got the phone call while at work and managed to get home just in time for the first to appear.

It was so funny listening to my OH on the phone sounding worried that i wouldn't be there and him havin to do it all alone.

But everything is good and both mum and babies are doing fine.

I am working tonite so they will only be left for 1hour until the OH gets in. I wish it happened last week as i was on holiday (took it for Birth) and it was the only week i could get b4 christmas. Though it doesn't matter as i will be with them all day and the OH at nite. so we both can get some time with Rosie without crowding her.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad all is going well, you must be very happy, they look gorgeous,


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

*Gorgeous kittens well done :thumbup:*


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures - they look wonderful!


----------



## bearlady25 (Nov 23, 2008)

oh please post pitche of babys


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing the pics as the bubbas grow.. Ragdoll kits are just to cute!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Congratulations on your beautiful bubs!!xx


----------



## bearlady25 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gl,hope You Get All That You Had Wanted .


----------

